# Blood recipe that's not sticky & won't stain skin



## 1971Mach351 (Aug 29, 2008)

well from my experiences most homemade blood has always called for red and blue or green food coloring. so yeah unfortunately everything i have ever made woll stain anything it comes in contact with. maybe try a cheaper theatrical blood instead of the homemade stuff , but maybe someone around here has made it without food coloring.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Good luck - I don't think a non-staining blood version exists. 

I'd love to know if there IS one, tho. Would love to do some bloody stuff but never wanted to deal with the mess.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

I love a challenge. While I've never heard of such a recipe either...

The first thing that comes into my mind is childrens finger paints instead of food coloring. Diluted just a bit, maybe mixed with ye olde corn starch recipe, or a dab of dish soap (for consistency whilst wearing, and a head start on washup after...).


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I don't know if I've ever heard of non-staining blood either. My suggestion might be to try some Crayola Washable Poster and Craft Paint, which is made in red also, and experiment with it. Maybe try diluting it with a mixture of water. I think normally corn syrup is added to blood mixtures but that would be a pretty sticky and bug-attracting mess to clean up too. While it sounds like a cool idea to do the bucket over the head, I'm thinking it's probably a bad idea for a lot of reasons. Good luck if you do it and let us know how it turns out.

Crayola® Washable

Washable Poster and Craft Paint


----------



## pdcollins6092 (Aug 8, 2009)

Here is a mixture that I have heard about that is not supose to stain, but it's not going to dry.

clear Karo syrup
Red food color
Dawn dish soap or liquid laundry soap
For darker blood color add some chocolate syrup (optional)

I cant give measurements because it all depends on how much you need so you will have to play around with that part. Test on old peice of fabric.


----------



## moonchildani (Sep 20, 2009)

Funny ~ I was just talking to a annual haunted house dude at Spirit Halloween shop and he said to add vaseline to the blood mixture that you buy. He said it congeals like real blood and will stick to surfaces better. As for non~staining? Hmmm. His mention was that he just uses the old sheets somewhere in his display the next year. Im gonna try that and also PdCollins above sounds like the same congealing.... I just needed it for possible blood spattering of "Off with their heads" on some of my Card Guards for my AIW theme party.  (CIO my blog and comment on any ideas...thanks)  ~ Ani , the White Rabbit.


----------



## spookylady (Sep 21, 2009)

you will have to post a pic of the costume! Sounds like it will be awesome! It was a great movie!


----------



## Boo Baby (Oct 7, 2008)

So if I splatter a food colouring based blood all over my tub and surround it is going to stain? Is the staining permanent or just take a couple weeks of scrubbing?? 

I was hoping to do a whole gruesome dismembering thing in my tub...blood splattered everywhere...


----------



## spookylady (Sep 21, 2009)

Boo Babby I am going to do something like that too.I read some place forgot where,that if you spray tub down with pam the oloring wont stain. I dont know how true that is but Im going to try it. Oh How I hope it works!


----------



## Samhain.Voodoo (May 17, 2009)

Boo Baby!! said:


> So if I splatter a food colouring based blood all over my tub and surround it is going to stain? Is the staining permanent or just take a couple weeks of scrubbing??
> 
> I was hoping to do a whole gruesome dismembering thing in my tub...blood splattered everywhere...


I'd say closer to a month or so. But it does depend on the type of blood....one brand I can't remember what kind sorry....but it's still stained in the shower here, but the wal-mart pint of blood that's sold every year and looks great never stains for more than a day on skin and maybe a month tops on surfaces. On fabric, my friend's mom has actually been able to get everything out perfectly like it never happened....and me and my friend play in blood a LOT. TRUST ME.


----------



## moonchildani (Sep 20, 2009)

*Blood test in tub ~*



Boo Baby!! said:


> So if I splatter a food colouring based blood all over my tub and surround it is going to stain? Is the staining permanent or just take a couple weeks of scrubbing??
> 
> I was hoping to do a whole gruesome dismembering thing in my tub...blood splattered everywhere...


I was thinking maybe take a porcelin or material like the tub ( a broken piece of crockery or sink?) and testing it because the blood bath scene you two are doing sounds gruesomely awful aka great! I'd love to see your pics when done too. Im gonna start my decor this coming week so Im wondering how long does vaselined blood stay gooey? or is there a craft spray I put over it?


----------



## kissy (Sep 23, 2009)

I've done water and red food coloring in my bathtu every year. I sprayed the bathtub with pam once and the other times didn't do anything and it's never stained it. As for putting it on your body though I don't know of anything.


----------



## Boo Baby (Oct 7, 2008)

moonchildani said:


> I was thinking maybe take a porcelin or material like the tub ( a broken piece of crockery or sink?) and testing it


Testing it sounds like a great idea. 

I'm going to slather my bathtub (that is going to be the focal point of the slaughter). We just re-did our bathroom (sans bathtub), so we put a new sink and toilet in which is a nice porcelain so I'm pretty sure my hubby will be none too impressed about me staining it with a food-coloured blood. 

I'm not too sure how to carry on the blood to my other new surfaces though. I was thinking of those window bloodprints/drips that can be bought. I bought some bloody handprints for pretty cheap in a dollar store here so I think I may use one of those on the mirror and toilet seat. In the red light I am going to use in there they should look ok...

I can't wait...tee hee. This is the first time I'm throwing a halloween party so its really the first time I'm doing this type of decorating indoors. I hope it turns out looking good.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I know that spraying Pam on the inside of plastic containers is suppose to prevent tomato sauce from discoloring the plastic, so maybe it would work in your bathtub with food coloring. I would definitely test out a small section. If you ever had to move and sell your place, you might have trouble if the stain doesn't come out and sellers see it!! I also would try a mixture with Crayola paint since they say it's washable.


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

This might help...

FX Warehouse: Fleet Street Drying Blood by Premiere Products

and no, it isn't cheap, but with a paintbrush and the Dark version, the 2oz bottle will go a long way in giving you the Carrie look.
Dries while keeping a wet look, smudgeproof, washes off with soap and water.

This is the good stuff.


Another option is PAX paint, which is also sold at the link above. Try and find a non-tacky version.
It's Pros-aide (surgical adhesive) and acrylic latex paint, about a 50/50 mix. Lasts all night, no smudging, no peeling, but you'll want to buy a remover, because it won't come off with soap and water.
Use the Agent X or the Super-Solv remover, and then use soap and water. That is how you remove it.


----------



## piraticalstyle (Sep 1, 2009)

Back in my college days, we did Shakespeare's Julius Caesar. Hacked the poor guy up, nightly, for two weeks. Getting blood out of snow white togas everyday presented a problem. Here was our solution. 

Tide- the laundry detergent. Add some red food coloring to get the shade you are looking for. Wash it in cold/cold water after the nights festivities and you should be good to go. Our Caesar never even had a pink tinge to his robes.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks for that link Spats. Some interesting stuff to look through there.


----------



## moonchildani (Sep 20, 2009)

*Fake Blood that you can eat*

Heres a video I found on fake blood homemade that you can lick up with a yummy grin on your face ~ 

Really 

How to Make Delicious Fake Blood for Halloween : You want blood to taste good, right? - CHOW


----------



## Samhain.Voodoo (May 17, 2009)

unfortuneatly that blood recipe is reeeeeally sticky.....


----------



## child_of_poe (Oct 21, 2009)

moonchildani said:


> I was thinking maybe take a porcelin or material like the tub ( a broken piece of crockery or sink?) and testing it because the blood bath scene you two are doing sounds gruesomely awful aka great! I'd love to see your pics when done too. Im gonna start my decor this coming week so Im wondering how long does vaselined blood stay gooey? or is there a craft spray I put over it?


I wanted to do blood in my tub this year as well, but I live in an apartment, so I'm going to try the food coloring and water mixture but I'm lining my tub with some huge, clear painter's drop cloths. I'm not sure if it will work, but I'll try it out soon and give the results if anyone is interested.


----------



## moonchildani (Sep 20, 2009)

Now thats right out of a horror flick ~ right on Child of Poe!!! It will look like its on purpose..like when the killers line the floor or tub ect to do their dirty work of hack sawing some poor victim .... ah another prop to leave behind ...a bloody hack saw.... 

Hmmm maybe my Alice IN Wonderland might need a "Off with their heads" workshop in the bath tub LOL ~ 

 Wicked laugh ...oooh awwwhhaaaa haaaa.


----------



## Cadu (Sep 27, 2006)

here is the recipe for blood we used in the bathroom, i put it all over the tub/ shower the day of the party and the next day it washed right off with no staining at all

1 c. Karo Syrup

1 Tbsp Water

2 Tbsp Red Food Coloring

1 tsp Yellow Food Coloring

Mix together in a mixing bowl and you're done.


----------



## kUITSUKU (Jul 5, 2009)

I was about to start a thread asking for advice on blood around counters but I suppose commenting on this thread would be more useful!
I was planning on using that parchment paper that sticks to surfaces for counters/bathroom surfaces and floors so any blood mixture I use won't stain. The paper is clear but a little foggy...but really, it adds a little something to the gross factor especially in the kitchen that's supposed to look messy and sloppy. 
The tub will have a white trashbag in it though, too risky to have blood water sitting in it for hours.
I'll be trying some of the blood recipes in here, really excited now!


----------



## child_of_poe (Oct 21, 2009)

Thanks moonchilddani, I was thinking about kind of carrying on the theme in the rest of my apartment by lining all the floors with the drop cloths, maybe even using them as room dividers but I'm not sure. Maybe I'll use some of the other ideas in here and spatter them with dried and or moist blood, then I can just leave various implements of death and torture creatively lying around. Thanks for the idea with the hack saw.


----------



## Samhain.Voodoo (May 17, 2009)

Lolmom let us know if you're still looking....most of the recipes that keep getting thrown across are very sticky. Please believe me that if you're going to be Carrie, you do NOT want to be soaked in corn syrup. It's beyond miserable and even painful when it starts drying on your skin. I recently did a photo shoot with homemade blood. Never ever again. I will only stick to the Bottles Of Blood available at Spirit or Target. And I've also never really had a staining problem with that blood either, just need a good soak in the bath then regular exfoliate to get the stain off and you're fine.


----------

